# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Melendez vs Masvidal



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in ten days, Saturday Dec. 17th at 8:00 PM EDT. The main event is a lightweight title fight between Melendez and Masvidal from the Valley View Casino Center in San Diego, CA, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. If Machida Karate signs up he'll be defending this hardware:










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Gilbert Melendez vs. Jorge Masvidal
> Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos vs. Hiroko Yamanaka
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


The Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix that limba made all the graphics for is in the final stage at this event with a trophy and title shot still going to the winner...



















Main Event

*Machida Karate * (5-2) vs *hixxy* (7-1)

Strikeforce CPL GP

*UFC_OWNS* (3-4) vs *dudeabides * (4-4)


Main Card

*kantowrestler* (4-3) vs *Bknmax * (5-3)
*pipe* (4-3) vs *Couchwarrior* (3-5)

*
Members Signed Up

Machida Karate
kantowrestler
pipe
Couchwarrior
Bknmax
hixxy
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *Dec. 17th by 8:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i take on dudes!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you MK?!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Def in for this one


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I wanna play.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

put me in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh shoot forgot about this event... Here to defend my belt! Bring it Hixxy!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot, does the winner of the Grand Prix get a title shot?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody, these are the: 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Melendez vs Masvidal Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League Championship of the world! Introducing first, in the blue corner... a former challenger with a grudge to settle, he hails from England... hixxy! ...And his opponent... in the red corner...this man is the reigning, defending Strikeforce CPL Champion of the world... fighting out of Ohio... Machida Karate! 

Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Machida Karate * (5-2) vs *hixxy* (7-1)


Strikeforce CPL GP

*UFC_OWNS* (3-4) vs *dudeabides * (4-4)










Our main card has the rest of the matchups, catch all the action Saturday night on Showtime. The signups are still open until Saturday night, we would just need two to make a matchup.

Main Card

*kantowrestler* (4-3) vs *Bknmax * (5-3)
*pipe* (4-3) vs *Couchwarrior* (3-5)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Dec. 17th at 8:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks to limba as always for making the GP graphics. :thumb01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And with the new deal made with Showtime by Zuffa, Strikeforce will be going for quite a while longer.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Time to avenge my only loss, and regain the belt!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one can only hope.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm got 1 wrong this event... Hope i doesnt destroy me


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Melendez vs Masvidal
*






The correct calls:



> Terrado SUB 3
> Mendez SD
> Cole UD
> Bowling KO 1
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate * (6-2) vs *hixxy* (7-2)

*And the winner of tonight's main event ... and still, the Strikeforce CPL champ of the world... Machida Karate!!

He won 94 to 91!!!* *FOTN!*

Still yours, what a fight...








*Strikeforce CPL GP


UFC_OWNS (3-5) vs dudeabides  (5-4)
Fight won by dudeabides 105 to 61!* *KOTN!*










*
Main Card

kantowrestler (4-4) vs Bknmax  (6-3)
Fight won by Bknmax 78 to 41! 

pipe (5-3) vs Couchwarrior (3-6)
Fight won by pipe 96 to 80! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was that dudeabides person with 105 points. If anybody had fun and wants to sign up for the next one we will be back in a few weeks.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Christiane Santos TKO﻿ 2nd *21*
> 
> KJ Noons UD *23*
> 
> ...


hixxy


> Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos vs. Hiroko Yamanaka - Santos TKO 1 *24*
> 
> Billy Evangelista vs. K.J. Noons - Noons UD *23*
> 
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Bowling 2nd round KO *21*
> Gabriel Salinas-Jones SUB 2
> Evangelista UD
> Melendez UD *21*
> ...


dudeabides


> Santos TKO 1 *24*
> Bowling UD *15*
> Melendez UD *22*
> Mousasi SUB 2 *13*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Gilbert Melendez/TKO/Round 2 *16*
> Hiroko Yamanaka/Unanimous Decision
> Gegard Mousasi/TKO/Round 1 *14*
> Billy Evangelista/Split Decision
> ...


Bknmax


> Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos,Submission,Round 2 *16*
> Gilbert Melendez,KO,Round 3 *15*
> Gegard Mousasi,KO,Round 2 *14*
> K.J. Noons,Decision (unanimous) *21*
> ...


pipe


> Cristiane Santos - TKO - rnd 1 *24*
> Gilbert Melendez - UD *23*
> Justin Wilcox - UD
> Gegard Mousasi - TKO - Rnd 2 *13*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Cristiane Santos, TKO rd 2 *21*
> 2. Gilbert Melendez, UD *23*
> 3. Justin Wilcox, UD
> 4. KJ Noons, TKO rd 3 *13*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I proved whos belt this belongs to tonight... Good fight though hixxy! FOTN.

Looks like we meet again Grand pre champ! First in UFC which i defended and now Strikeforce. Ill bring my A Game!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill take on Pipe or Hixxy doesn't really matter who i school before taking the belt away from Dudes or MK :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for playing guys! That title shot tourney winner thing can wait til later if there are more worthy challengers right now. And look at the rankings list to see a few of them. I wish there would be a Strikeforce card without so many clear favorites, but on the other hand we wouldn't get to see the gutsy kw calls like putting Hiroko 2nd from the top.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bloody changed from Melendez UD to TKO 2 in the preview private message screen when sending my picks... Annoyed...

Good fight though MK


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This was a pretty good fight card. So I'm guessing the winner gets the champ? But on the downside I'm back to an even record.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Ill take on Pipe or Hixxy doesn't really matter who i school before taking the belt away from Dudes or MK :thumbsup:


Let's do it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll take someone who is even like me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive had a look through and i dont think the Santos change to NC affects any of the winners.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking how that is going to affect the status of women's MMA.


----------

